# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  azilkerkues ne france

## denisa2

pershendetje,sapo jam antaresuar ne forum dhe kam nje pyetje,te ciles do tju lutesha shum te me ktheni pergjigje,te me ndihmoni..un jam 20 vjec,e martuar dhe me nje femij 3 muajsh...dua te iki nga shqiperia per arsye personale dhe mesa kam degjuar franci eshte vend ''i mire '' per azil..a kam ndo1 shpres po te ik?nese po,cfare qyteti kam me shum mundesi,dhe si jane vendet ku jetojn azilantet,pasi kam edhe femijen dhe kam merak...po per ne mulhouse,me jep njeri info?shum faleminderit paraprakisht

----------


## S V S

ne france vine çdo dite familje shqiptare por pjesa me e madhe edhe pse jane me femije te vegjel po flejne jashte sidomos ne qytete te medhaja.po te keshilluar te shkosh ne ndonje qytet te vogel

----------


## denisa2

cfare qyteti psh?

----------


## S V S

ne rodez jug te frances ose foix aty e di qe pranojne akoma sidomos kur je me femije te vogel.po te vish me avion ne paris ke nje tren nate qe te qon direkt ne rodez

----------


## denisa2

po ku te cojne te rrish ata,ne ndo1 hotel apo ndo1 vend tjeter?kam vetem hallin e femijes

----------


## S V S

zakonisht ju çojne ne hotel pastaj me kalimin e kohes mund tju japin shtepi ose ne  CADA  eshte nje qender ku ke dhomen tende dhe asisteta sociala qe merrn me ju per tju ndihmuar

----------


## fegi II

Francë, azilkërkuesit shqiptarë:
Ne si romët dhe qentë e rrugëve


LION - Agjenci të ndryshme kanë bërë herë pas here reportazhe duke alarmuar mbi situatën “e tmerrshme” të azilkërkuesve shqiptarë, kryesisht nga Kosova në Francë, siç po shihni këto foto, ku ata netët e ftohta i kalojnë në parqet dhe nën urat e Francës.

Më shumë se dyqind azilkërkues, gra dhe fëmijë, shumica nga Kosova dhe Shqipëria jetojnë në tenda, të cilat formojnë një kamp të paligjshëm në afërsi të stacionit të trenit Perrache në Lion të Francës, që ngjan me kampet e refugjatëve kosovarë  gjatë luftës së fundit.me gjersisht linku.
https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j...RDZjkubu34yALw

----------


## denisa2

ne fakt jam e shqetesuar pasi nje mika ime iku ne lion,ka 10 dite,dhe jetojne poshte nje ure ne cadra...a je i/e sigurt qe te cojne ne hotel,ke  ndo1 mikun tend qe i di kto gjera...nese mundesh me jep dot info te tjera,se cfare duhet te bej kur te shkoj,cfar te paraqes dhe kshu me rradh...te falenderoj shum per pergjigjet

----------


## denisa2

e di qe ne lion ndodh kshu,por po shpresoja per ne ndo1 qytet tjeter,me te vogel...



> Francë, azilkërkuesit shqiptarë:
> Ne si romët dhe qentë e rrugëve
> 
> 
> LION - Agjenci të ndryshme kanë bërë herë pas here reportazhe duke alarmuar mbi situatën “e tmerrshme” të azilkërkuesve shqiptarë, kryesisht nga Kosova në Francë, siç po shihni këto foto, ku ata netët e ftohta i kalojnë në parqet dhe nën urat e Francës.
> 
> Më shumë se dyqind azilkërkues, gra dhe fëmijë, shumica nga Kosova dhe Shqipëria jetojnë në tenda, të cilat formojnë një kamp të paligjshëm në afërsi të stacionit të trenit Perrache në Lion të Francës, që ngjan me kampet e refugjatëve kosovarë  gjatë luftës së fundit.me gjersisht linku.
> https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j...RDZjkubu34yALw

----------


## S V S

lyon eshte qytet i madhe dhe nuk e perballon dot fluksin e emigrateve qe vijne çdo dite.per ket arsye po te keshilloj nje qytet te vogel sepse e di mire qe ste len jashte.parqit vetem karte identitetin dhe duhet te pergatitesh shume me dokumenta qe te vertetojne historin tende e duhet te besh nje dosje te bollshme dhe te komplikuar qe te besojne

----------


## denisa2

cfare dokumentash,ma shpjegon pak t lutem?si ti shpjegoj un atyre problemin q kam

----------


## S V S

pasi te te ken pranuar ti duhet te besh nje dosje qe do te tregosh historin tende sepse je larguar nga shqiperia e çfare rrezikut ke ti qe te jetosh ne shqiperi peshembull te rrezikohet jeta per nje arsye apo tjeter se un nuk edi se çfare problemesh ke ti por jan gjera qe do ti kerkojne qe tja shpjegosh.per te arritur te bindesh ato se jeta jote rrezikohet me te vertete ne shqiperi historne tende ti pak a shume ti duhet ta faktosh me dekomenta peshembull nqose ke bere denoncim ne polici se rrzikohesh duhet te sjellesh nje dokument qe verteton denoncimin tend ose je demtuar ne trup dhe je shtruar ne spital te duhet nje leter e doktorit te spitalit qe verteton se ke pesuar dhune etj.

----------


## denisa2

> ne rodez jug te frances ose foix aty e di qe pranojne akoma sidomos kur je me femije te vogel.po te vish me avion ne paris ke nje tren nate qe te qon direkt ne rodez


po u nk kam qen ndo1her ne paris..dhe nuk si nga te shkoj..ok,zbria nga avioni,po pastaj?

----------


## Marya

Denisa nuk eshte aq kollaj sa te duket, di se per shqiptaret nuk jepet me azil sepse konsiderohet se ne shqiperi ka stabilitet.
Denisa mendo me shume per femijen, eshte teper e vogel ta futesh ne kete aventure ku shpresat jane minimale....

Sa per artikullin me siper , me te vertete cdo dite dhe me shume shikoj turma me kosovare, me te vertete ku eshte arsyeja qe jane shtuar kaq shume keto kohet e fundit

----------

denisa2 (26-10-2013)

----------


## Hopee

> pershendetje,sapo jam antaresuar ne forum dhe kam nje pyetje,te ciles do tju lutesha shum te me ktheni pergjigje,te me ndihmoni..un jam 20 vjec,e martuar dhe me nje femij 3 muajsh...dua te iki nga shqiperia per arsye personale dhe mesa kam degjuar franci eshte vend ''i mire '' per azil..a kam ndo1 shpres po te ik?nese po,cfare qyteti kam me shum mundesi,dhe si jane vendet ku jetojn azilantet,pasi kam edhe femijen dhe kam merak...po per ne mulhouse,me jep njeri info?shum faleminderit paraprakisht


Denisa ja ktu e ke bardh dhe zi,pasi ke femij nuk te kisha propozu kete vend...por edhe ne te gjithat vende ke kshtu
Gurbeti nuk eshte i lehte per askend,por njerzit familjart jau hargjojn lekun pa dhimbje sepse vet skan hjek kur





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9lmdqX6IY#t=28

----------

Marya (01-11-2013)

----------


## Apeiron

Azili eshtre humbje kohe njerz, jeta ka filluar ne qastin qe ke lindur ti ku ke lindur i lire dhe qdo njeri ne kete bote duhet ta krijoj fatin e tij vete si duke e perdorur sa pari vithet (duhet te qehohesh nga kolltuki dhe te punosh) pastaj duart pastaj kembet dhe mbi te gjitha trurin qe besoj qe secili shqiptar sot ka miminumi 8 vite shkollim te kryer fillor qe te ndihmon ta perdorish logjiken e trurit ne favor te jetes tende si duke e marre nje zanat/profesion.

DHE JO ME KOT THUHET: Njeriu me zanat/profesion eshte i vetmi njeri i lire ne kete bote
Dhe pa zanat/profesion qdo njeri qofte france New York apo japoni eshte thjesht njeri tepric njerzore mbeturine lypsish rrugesh barre per sistemin social, barre per familjen etj.

A e dini cili eshte qelesi i lumturise njerzore dhe harmonise familjare; ZANATI / PROFESIONI   Prandaj ju bej thirrje qe te gjithve shqiptarve krijoni zanat dhe profesion e nuk keni pse te shkoni ne France apo Canada

----------


## Jorges Alija

pershendetje jam i komunitetit rom doja te emigroja ne frac sepse ketu ne shqiperi po jetojm si mos me keq jetoj me maimin dhe nje moter te vogel babai na ka braktisur dhe ne shqiperi na diskriminojm nga rraca doja te dija nje kamp ne franc ku ka shance te pranohen dhe cfare dokumentash duhet te konfiguroj ju lutem pres pergjigjen tuaj

----------


## Blerandii

: Ndalesat per zonen shengen
pershendetje.
Bashkatdhetar te nderuar une kam nje problem dhe dasha te pyes nese ndokush prej jusha ka pas kesi rasti ose ka degjuar.
para 5 viteve u lajmrova azil me familje ne France pas procedures se verifikimit dhenjes se gishtave me doli se gjermania me kerkon per nje veper para 12 viteve Franca me ekstradoi ne Gjermani ku edhe e vuajta denimin per 5 vite, nderkohe gruaja dhe femijet u paisen me card de sejur tani ata kan leje pune dhe banesen , gruaja punon femijet shkollohen. 
Tani pasi vuajta denimin gjermania me ka kthyer ne Kosov dhe me ka ndaluar udhetimin per zonen shengen, nese dini ndonje menyr se si te bashkohem prap me familje, a do te kem problem nese shkoj direkt ne France apo duhet te kerkoj ne menyr legale bashkom familjar. Ju lutem nese dini ndonje informat te me ndihmoni 

Ju falemnderit

----------

